# ANZSCO 133111 - Construction Project Manager : Visa 189 Chances



## BBThumbHealer (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Lately i've been thinking to apply for PR of Australia under Visa 189. Have been exploring the forum & Google actively with the help of which i've got the basic understanding of how the process works and what all is required.

I've zeroed in on *ANZSCO 133111 - Construction Project Manager* which is a ANZSCO Skill Level 1 job. To put things into perspective, please find below an overview of my profile:

*Masters *- MBA in Construction Project Management (course accredited by RICS,UK) - 2014-2016
*Bachelors* - B.Engg in Civil Engineering - 2008-2012

*Experience*:

June 2016-Present : Working as Assistant Project Manager with one the world's leading consultancies in Project Mgmt. This experience is Post-qualification

May 2015-June 2015 - Worked as Management Trainee for again a Project Management consultancy. This experience was during qualification.

January 2013-December 2013 - Worked as a lecturer in Civil Engg.

As per the job description provided under ANZSCO, it deals with all the tasks the I carry out in my daily life. Apart from the description the expertise level has been given as:

_This occupation has a level of skill which is proportionate with a Bachelor Degree or superior qualification. A bare minimum of 5 years of applicable experience could replace the proper qualification. In certain cases, germane experience, and/or first-hand training, could be expected, apart from the official qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1)_

On the points skillselect scale, i scored a 65.

I understand that I qualify on this basis of my qualification, but my only concern would be the experience? Is the 1 yr. that i count after my post-grad and relevant qualification more than sufficient to make me eligible ? I was thinking of applying independently and not through a consultant. Which is the preferred route ?

Also, what's the processing time since the date i put in my papers ? 


Waiting for your valuable feedback on this.

Thanks,
BBThumbHealer.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Feb 23, 2017)

BBThumbHealer said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Lately i've been thinking to apply for PR of Australia under Visa 189. Have been exploring the forum & Google actively with the help of which i've got the basic understanding of how the process works and what all is required.
> 
> ...


Can someone please provide any inputs on my chances. I'll start the process afterwards then :rolleyes2::confused2:


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Feb 23, 2017)

B..U..M..P ! I'm still waiting for a response guys.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

BBThumbHealer said:


> B..U..M..P ! I'm still waiting for a response guys.


Write on this board http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...neer-australia-processing-time-frame-581.html


----------



## expat_brit (Apr 20, 2017)

I recently received a positive assessment from Vetasses for 7 years. I have been working for 17 years and the last 10 as a senior manager/executive on large international construction projects. For some, reason I only got points for the last, I guess that they deemed this to be when I had reached the seniority to qualify.

I understand that your degree is highlight relevant. Vetasses requested organisation charts from my previous projects, which I was able to provide for the most part. In this regard, I understand you will need to demonstrate experience managing teams consisting of other managers/engineers to qualify.
If you cannot demonstrate this, then you may struggle to gain a positive assessment. The problem is some consultancies such as Mace, will call graduate project managers but the years may not be counted unless the individual has direct reportees.

This is only my personal opinion/understand, so I suggest you contact a qualified agent.

Good luck!


----------



## grv109 (May 9, 2018)

*Cpm 133111*

Hi

For NSW state nomination , what is the requirement?
Do we need to show any funds? if yes, does putting cash in bank accounts sufficient ? des property count? Need help here to file for state nomination.
I have applied for 189 currently for CPM 133111. 
EOI lodge date: march 2018
Skill assessment +ve
score - 70 Points


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

grv109 said:


> Hi
> 
> For NSW state nomination , what is the requirement?
> Do we need to show any funds? if yes, does putting cash in bank accounts sufficient ? des property count? Need help here to file for state nomination.
> ...


No need to show any funds.. You only have to upload your education docs, Employment documents(Appoint Letter, Relieving Letter, Roles and Responsibilities Certified by your RA or companies HR, Organisation Charts, Payment Evidences such as payslips, tax records, bank statements etc), passport - first and last pages, Resume, Passport size photo. all these have to be colour scanned copies of your original docs.


----------



## Partho4 (Dec 28, 2018)

*confusing for applying as construction manager*

my profession is civil engineer.i am 10 years of experience, last 3.5 years I have only project manger experienced. is it possible to get 8 years experience for me.


----------

